# car dryers?



## stevenebm (Jun 6, 2009)

anybody use an air dryer for there car or is that being o.t.t:buffer:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

yup, wheels, shuts, trim :thumb:


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

whole car for me works so well dosent even need a wipe down after however i usually go over the car with a quick detailer and micro fiber cloth afterwards.

See previous link

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=137505

Hope this helps David

Ps still yet to upload a video of it in action but i will this weekend


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

There are a few on the market now PB do a black baron which is tempting, I tend to use plush drying towels & a portable aircompressor


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

yeh on every detail i do plus my own car, these really are the best little driers ive used very powerful and only £35 absolute bargain.



















Gav


----------



## stevenebm (Jun 6, 2009)

ah thats good as i want to buy one after seeing one in action.detail ecosse that looks the business for that price.gona go have a hunt around for them


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

thats the one I use as well.

might just go filitered water for final rinse as well, as long as i can find a fish shop that sells it.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

stevenebm said:


> ah thats good as i want to buy one after seeing one in action.detail ecosse that looks the business for that price.gona go have a hunt around for them


David's your man @carwashnwax although i think there out of stock at the minute.

Gav


----------



## stevenebm (Jun 6, 2009)

yeh mate i checked davie and they are outa stock.hes local to me aswell.im gona give him a buzz and see if they have the other one in stock as thats where i seen it in action.its not on the website tho.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I got a dryer off of Dave about 2 months ago. Its a 110volt though.
There is a pic and little video in this thread.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=133555

Steve


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> thats the one I use as well.
> 
> might just go filitered water for final rinse as well, as long as i can find a fish shop that sells it.


I buy my RO water for my fish tank off my local fish shop at £2 for 25 litres. I was recently talking to a guy who owns his own local window cleaning company and they produce 1500 litres of it a day, he offered me as much as i need free of charge any time i want.

So check if theres a commercial window cleaning company close to you that use it and would have some going spare.

Ive yet to use it on my car but apparently it leaves a spotless finish


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Detail Ecosse said:


> yeh on every detail i do plus my own car, these really are the best little driers ive used very powerful and only £35 absolute bargain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of them to Gav.
But discontinued now. :wall:

But you should see the new one. 
In the next write up M8. :thumb:
And this is the one Steven saw also.
Gordon.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

^^Oh interested tell me more, price where to buy etc 

Gav


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

^^^ No dont be impatient. :lol:
Hopefully Dave should have it up much later this evening.
A possible review to follow once a few items can really be verified.
Gordon.


----------



## stevenebm (Jun 6, 2009)

yeh the one i saw was very good.like a couple minutes had one side of the car dry with just a few bits to go over with the drying towel,reason i want one is im fed up drying a car then two minutes later water running down from mirrors etc that i couldnt get to.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

http://www.toolbaydirect.co.uk/cata...Silverline-500w-Motor-Electric-Blower/170131/

Available here


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Is the above not a good price or link?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> http://www.toolbaydirect.co.uk/cata...Silverline-500w-Motor-Electric-Blower/170131/
> 
> Available here


Seen this as well a few days back, very tempted.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Detail Ecosse said:


> ^^Oh interested tell me more, price where to buy etc
> 
> Gav


Yes, I will have this in a detail writeup soon, resizing the pics for it now 

Very effective dryer that could be used on a whole car if you desire... I tend to use towels myself but for a complete touchless wash this product, like the Black Barron, could offer an advantage... Prices I dont personally know.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> http://www.toolbaydirect.co.uk/cata...Silverline-500w-Motor-Electric-Blower/170131/
> 
> Available here


Couldn't resist, just ordered one.

Hopefully I will have no problems with the transaction.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

S-X-I said:


> Couldn't resist, just ordered one.
> 
> Hopefully I will have no problems with the transaction.


I hope not either. I've paid through paypal so hopefully thats safer.

I got some trim tools aswell for removing....well trim obviously. :lol:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> I hope not either. I've paid through paypal so hopefully thats safer.
> 
> I got some trim tools aswell for removing....well trim obviously. :lol:


PayPal here too!


----------



## stevenebm (Jun 6, 2009)

glasgow gio that is a good link mate.id be aswell picking one up local with these postal strikes god knows when it would arrive.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Excellent link, already placed my order, got to use Glyn's whilst at SV HQ and really wanted one, so the order has been placed


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Detail Ecosse said:


> yeh on every detail i do plus my own car, these really are the best little driers ive used very powerful and only £35 absolute bargain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip off - have just ordered one from Toolbay Direct for £21.16 incl. delivery by UPS.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Detail Ecosse said:


> yeh on every detail i do plus my own car, these really are the best little driers ive used very powerful and only £35 absolute bargain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was under the impression silverline discontinued them!

Migth have to order one on Monday when I have been paid!


----------



## stevenebm (Jun 6, 2009)

ordered one as i see it is by courier and not royal fail.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Yes, I will have this in a detail writeup soon, resizing the pics for it now
> 
> Very effective dryer that could be used on a whole car if you desire... I tend to use towels myself but for a complete touchless wash this product, like the Black Barron, could offer an advantage... Prices I dont personally know.


Look forward to this write up Dave:thumb:


----------



## paul_ (Oct 2, 2009)

Hope that toolbay direct have a few of these in stock as I ordered one this afternoon and reading this thread again now I think thats 6 people ordered one today. :doublesho when they look at there orders there going to wonder whats going on.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

paul_ said:


> Hope that toolbay direct have a few of these in stock as I ordered one this afternoon and reading this thread again now I think thats 6 people ordered one today. :doublesho when they look at there orders there going to wonder whats going on.


There was a thread indicating that this blower or something similar was being discontinued. As well as a member on here never getting his order.

Hopefully you will be alright mate:thumb:


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

paul_ said:


> Hope that toolbay direct have a few of these in stock as I ordered one this afternoon and reading this thread again now I think thats 6 people ordered one today. :doublesho when they look at there orders there going to wonder whats going on.


Take another look at the site, the price has risen about 7 quid and they are now out of stock.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

I just got an email telling me they are out of stock and would I like a refund? LIKE ONE? I f**ckin demand it!

Yeah the price has jumped up a bit too? Suspicious.


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

johnbuck said:


> Take another look at the site, the price has risen about 7 quid and they are now out of stock.


I had a look at the link earlier this afternoon, following Glasgows Gio's post, and added one to the basket to check the delivery price, £21.00 delivered.

Now its over £30 as you say, I've just ordered the challenge leaf blower from Argos instead, reduced from £30 to £20.


----------



## stevenebm (Jun 6, 2009)

got an email the item is discontinued and payment has been refunded.guy apologised etc which is cool.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Planet Man said:


> There was a thread indicating that this blower or something similar was being discontinued. As well as a member on here never getting his order.
> 
> Hopefully you will be alright mate:thumb:





stevenebm said:


> got an email the item is discontinued and payment has been refunded.guy apologised etc which is cool.


that is why I put the above reply up earlier.

Does seem a bit strange this though as it was announced they were discontinued some time ago. Why put the price up if you don't have stock


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

stevenebm said:


> got an email the item is discontinued and payment has been refunded.guy apologised etc which is cool.


Same here.

Ah well, was worth a try.



Planet Man said:


> Does seem a bit strange this though as it was announced they were discontinued some time ago. Why put the price up if you don't have stock


According to the email they are having trouble deleting the item from there system so are trying to discourage people from ordering it.


----------



## jus (Aug 8, 2009)

anyone tried a sthil 2 stroke blower?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I was going to put a writeup abput a dryer tonight as per previous post but unfortunately I slammed my thumb in the car door and had to go to A&E...

Tomorrow


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Decided to order one of the cheapie Silverlines before they all disappear - showing in stock here http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/1950092/art/silverline/500w-motor-electric-blowe.html for just over £25 delivered


----------



## aquablue (Feb 28, 2007)

Bbarnes said:


> I buy my RO water for my fish tank off my local fish shop at £2 for 25 litres. I was recently talking to a guy who owns his own local window cleaning company and they produce 1500 litres of it a day, he offered me as much as i need free of charge any time i want.
> 
> So check if theres a commercial window cleaning company close to you that use it and would have some going spare.
> 
> Ive yet to use it on my car but apparently it leaves a spotless finish


But what do use to keep the large amounts of filtered water in?


----------



## stevenebm (Jun 6, 2009)

Faythur said:


> Decided to order one of the cheapie Silverlines before they all disappear - showing in stock here http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/1950092/art/silverline/500w-motor-electric-blowe.html for just over £25 delivered


its outa stock now:doublesho


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

THe silverline model has been discontinued ,our own 100v version will be back in stock next week 

We also have been trialling a far superior version which not only blows cold air but has the ability to blow hot air also 

Watch this space :thumb:


----------



## stevenebm (Jun 6, 2009)

davie you got a rough price for the new one?even just a guestimate to see if its worthwhile waiting on that one.


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

stevenebm said:


> its outa stock now:doublesho


Hmmm. Maybe I got the last one?  [or maybe they didn't have stock after all, despite it saying so - have order confirmation OK with no other advice to the contrary]


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

one that blows hot air, that sounds very interesting. Oh, wait, they are called hair dryers


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

False alarm - have just got an e-mail saying they are out of stock and are refunding my money ( Sorry lads1


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> I was going to put a writeup abput a dryer tonight as per previous post but unfortunately I slammed my thumb in the car door and had to go to A&E...
> 
> Tomorrow


Get well soon Dave, Hope it doesn't effect your detailing:thumb:


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

aquablue said:


> But what do use to keep the large amounts of filtered water in?


I use plastic storage containers like these or if you have very large amounts of it you can use one of the big eater storage containers from B&Q


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Faythur said:


> Decided to order one of the cheapie Silverlines before they all disappear - showing in stock here http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/1950092/art/silverline/500w-motor-electric-blowe.html for just over £25 delivered


Well, true to form, got nothing further since the order, so decided to check it up online. There was no order showing! [despite my email confirmation] so I emailed Pixmania yesterday to be told this morning that it had been cancelled! :wall:

Of course no explanation or prior advice whatsoever! 

PIXMANIA......ONE TO AVOID!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

We have a couple of the JET SPEED BLOWERS in stock now :thumb:


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah, but they're 110 volts aren't they?

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/jetsp.htm


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes indeed im afraid so


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Pity :wall:...though I might persuade someone to buy me it for my birthday and I'll get a transformer myself!  [Hmmm...maybe not when I look at the price of a site jobbie]

I do have a 'profession' US/UK converter which I used with my first US DVD player many moons ago, but definitely not for outdoor use, and probably not heavy duty enough anyway....


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I collected one of these this morning,

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7304118/Trail/searchtext>BLOWER.htm

There are still a few left at this price and Argooose has a handy postcode product finder to tell you your nearest outlet that has stock:thumb:

A blower has been on my shopping list for some time and I got a flyer through the door about this model but I was going to opt for the Silverline myself until the news broke on here that they had been discontinued

Anyway I would say go out and get one as it is a great bit of kit - really powerful and not as long as the picture would indicate.

Going to be a great addition to the detailing armoury


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

That'll do me!:thumb:

I've just reserved the last one in my local. 

Only thing is that I don't expect the 'Challenge' brand to be too high a quality - at least it has a year's warranty...


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Faythur said:


> That'll do me!:thumb:
> 
> I've just reserved the last one in my local.
> 
> Only thing is that I don't expect the 'Challenge' brand to be too high a quality - at least it has a year's warranty...


its 20 bucks,cant go wrong and if its real pants,then argos are great at taking products back :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Exactly - just what I thought 

It's very much heavier than the CG one, plus I read it's fairly noisy, but then it really won't be in use for that long at a time.

On the plus side it would appear to be more powerful 230kph [equates to 143mph :doublesho] compared to 110mph quoted for CG's.

Another toy! :lol:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Faythur said:


> That'll do me!:thumb:
> 
> I've just reserved the last one in my local.
> 
> Only thing is that I don't expect the 'Challenge' brand to be too high a quality - at least it has a year's warranty...





M4D YN said:


> its 20 bucks,cant go wrong and if its real pants,then argos are great at taking products back :thumb::thumb:


Argooose offered me a 3 year extended warranty for around a tenner I think! The girl said that it would even cover a replacement. I didn't take it as at that price it can be replaced.

In terms of brand quality it is a fan in a plastic housing so not too much to go wrong
It looks to be a be a well put together piece of kit :thumb:

As M4D YN said 20 bucks you can't go wrong


----------



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)

Maplins do a voltage converter

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=19413

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Search.aspx?criteria=uk to usa&source=15


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Planet Man said:


> Argooose offered me a 3 year extended warranty for around a tenner I think! The girl said that it would even cover a replacement. I didn't take it as at that price it can be replaced.
> 
> In terms of brand quality it is a fan in a plastic housing so not too much to go wrong
> It looks to be a be a well put together piece of kit :thumb:
> ...


Let us know what it's like in use when you get chance please :thumb:


----------

